# Collection of XPOSED Modules



## wsukhera (Jan 23, 2014)

*Collection of XPOSED Modules*​​
*>>>Guidelines/Rules for this thread<<<** READ IT BEFORE *

*POSTING!*

*A. Modules for all ROMs*


*i) All-in-One Tweak Box*
*[K]* *Android Tuner* by @3c - Toolbox to save battery, tweak, tune, backup, secure and monitor any Android devices. (Only some features requires Xposed framework)
*GravityBox* by @C3C076 - Module for devices running vanilla Android 4.2/4.3 with special support for MTK6589 devices.
*[K]* GravityBox for KitKat
*MoDaCo Toolkit* by @paulobrien - Collection of the author's various mods/tweaks.
*MotoGuide* by @Kameo - Hide carrier label in status bar, enable charging LED, etc. - _*New!*_
*Tweakbox* by @rovo89 - No-flashing tweaks collection.
*[K]* *Wanam Kit* by @wanam - Customize your Android 4.4 Stock ROMs.
*XblastTools* by @FemBlack - Change status bar & notification bar clock color; center clock; change Battery, Wifi signal & Mobile signal color; change carrier name and its color in lock-screen and notification; CRT effect; etc.
*Xposed Additions* by @dk_zero-cool - Adds hardware button remapping and wakeup settings, also enabling volume wake.
*[K]* *XuiMod* by @zst123 - A small collection of unique features ported from other ROMs + some by the author.

*ii) SystemUI Mods*
*[K]* *All Notifications Expanded* by @UgglyNoodle - Shows all notifications in their expanded state inside the notification drawer.
*Battery Icon Mod* by @samthechamp - Change the battery icon on status bar from stick to an Android robot.
*Battery Themeing* by @kmokhtar79 - Change the battery icon on status bar. (For HDPI & XHDPI) (Xposed Modules are on #2)
*CpuTemp in Statusbar* by @m11kkaa - Show the CPU temperature in the statusbar.
*[K]* *LWInRecents* by @ryebread761 - Allow the live wallpaper to show up just like a static one in the recent apps panel.
*NavBar Soft Key Themes* by @dully79 - Themes for Navigation Bar.
*Network Speed Indicator* by @Dzakus - Display actual download speed in statusbar.
*Notification Background Image* by @ernest33 - Change notification background image & transparency.
*Notification Mod* by @vrthe1 - Notification in secure Lockscreen; Hold battery icon for APM; Pull from right for Quick Settings.
*NotifyClean* by @defim - Configure which apps are allowed to create notifications in the top left area, the notification area.
*Phab7* by @dolorespark - UI switcher to Phone, Phablet or Tablet UI & Phone-style / Tablet-style Settings.
*Softkeys Fade Mod* by @zst123 - Fades the softkeys to black after not touching it for some time.
*Statusbar Scroll to Top* by @MohammadAG - Tap the status bar to scroll to the top of lists.
*Tinted Status Bar* by @MohammadAG - Set select status bar and status bar icon colours depending on the current shown activity.
*WisdomSky Xploit* by @WisdomSky - Customize the colors of your status bar & more.
*XBatteries* by @xperiacle - Switch to a different battery theme in a snap. (Based on Xposed Battery Modules)
*XBatteryThemer* by @kmokhtar79 & @xperiacle - Theme engine just like theme chooser: applying battery sets on fly without any reboot.
*XButton Actions* by @xperiacle - Change what your phone buttons do.
*XDual Statusclock* by @Jukka666 - Show a second clock of a chosen timezone in your status bar.
*XMultiZone StatusBar Clock* by @balachandarlinks - Show two clocks with different time zones at your status bar.
*Xposed Battery Modules* by @dully79 & @dr.ketan (Another Thread) - Collection of different battery icons replacer.
*Xposed Recent Tasks RAM* by @blchinezu - Add a bar at the top of recent tasks screen showing the amount of used/free RAM.

*iii) (Non-SystemUI) Themes*
*Black Holo Background* by @CrazyCoder - Change the default gradient Holo theme background to the completely black one.
*Ex-Themer* by @SArnab©® - Theme your Android without any 3rd party app or extra Xposed Module.
*Full Screen Call Picture* by @blchinezu - Enable full screen call picture. (from GravityBox)
*HKThemeManager* by @hdbk1986 - Change Theme CM, Xtheme, HKTheme in an app.
*Icon Themer* by @ruqqq - WinterBoard-like app for Android.
*ResXploit* by @WisdomSky - Theme Android in commands easily.
*Smiley Replacer* by @rovo89 - Smiley pack chooser for stock SMS/MMS app.
*XThemeEngine* by @ruqqq - Theme your device similar to T-Mobile/CM10 Theme Engine.

*iv) Jelly Bean-only Mods*
*Altarnate App Picker* by @qwerty12 - Bring back an ICS-style default application picker in Jelly Bean.
*Airplane Mode Helper* by @DavisNT - Let apps control airplane mode as they work on pre-4.2 devices.
*Car Dock on 4.2* by @MohammadAG - Restore Car Dock mode on Android 4.2.
*Doubletap in AppPicker* by @_TB_TB_ - Add a "doubletap" feature: just tap again on selected app to use it once.
*Fitbit Sync* by @stan23 - Allow Bluetooth 4 synchronization with Fitbit trackers on 4.3 devices by patching the device detection.
*Lockscreen Disabler* by @LucasR93 - Hooks into the lockscreen's callback, wether there is a password required and mocks, that there is no password needed for unlocking the device.
*Maximize Widgets* by @MohammadAG - Shows lockscreen widgets expanded when you unlock the screen.
*Notification Direct Launcher* by @itandy - Avoid keyguard to display when launching notification activities if keyguard is disabled by 3rd party apps.
*Voice Control for Plex Home Theater* by @atom_jack - Use Google Now/Search to trigger playback on Plex Home Theater.
*Intelli3G* by @veagles - Manage your 3G connection and prevent your phone from losing battery when you are not using it, which saves battery.

*v) Enablers & Disablers*
*2G/3G/4G Switcher* by @xurdep - Allow the phone to automatically exchange mode 2G/3G/4G network based on a configuration indicate. -_*New!*_
*[K]* *AppOpsXposed* by @caspase - Restores the AppOps functionality on Android 4.4.2. (for Android 4.3+)
*Bump Unlimiter* by @lchiocca - Bypass the size limits of Bump app.
*Complete Keyguard Disabler* by @dtreth - Completely disables your keyguard.
*Disable Critical Battery Shutdown* by @zst123 - Disables the Auto-Shutdown when Android detects a critical battery level.
*Disable Desk Dock* by @MohammadAG - Disable the desk dock feature on your device.
*Disable Google Location consent* by @MohammadAG - Auto-agree and disable the prompt when enable Google location service.
*Facebook Home Enabler* by @ruqqq - Enable Facebook Home on unsupported devices.
*Google Wallet Patcher* by @Entropy512 - Disable network/device checks for Google Wallet.
*Hide Battery Low Alert* by @defim - Hide the message to charge your battery.
*Hide Storage Mount Alert* by @defim - Disable the full-screen message when you connect USB and have no ADB enabled.
*Netflix Workaround* by @Entropy512 - Allows Netflix to work on CM10.1 on Exynos4 devices. (*For Droid Incredible* by @Kaepernick & *Full guide for Nook Color* by @pastordl)
*NFC LockScreenOff Enabler* by @qwerty12 - Allows you to keep NFC enabled when the screen is turned off and/or at the lockscreen.
*[K]* *NFC Unlocking* by @MohammadAG - Unlocks your device with NFC. (Based on NFC LockscreenOff Enabler)
*Remove Restrict Background Data Notification* by @Adam77Root - as the name implies.
*Remove USB Storage Warning* by @zst123 - Removes warning when turning on USB Storage.
*TWC TV Patcher* by @Entropy512 - Allow TWC TV to work on rooted devices and with USB debugging.
*Unsafe Volume* by @stammler - Disable safe media volume popup/check.
*UnToaster Xposed* by @egingell - To add filters, put the package name and the text you're blocking. - _*New!*_
*Ussd blocker* @veagles - Stop prepaid balance update popups.
*[K]* *XHaloFloatingWindow* by @zst123 - Movable & resizable Halo popup floating window for every ROMs.
*Wireless Charging Xposed* by @eldarerathis - Customize the notification when you put your device on the charger.
*Youtube AdAway* by @wanam - Get rid of YouTube ads.

*vi) KitKat-only Mods*
*[K]* *Enable BATTERY_STATS In KitKat* by @gsamtan - Provide an alternate implementation of the com.android.server.am.BatteryStatsService.getStati stics() method which will not enforce that the calling application have the BATTERY_STATS permission.
*[K]* *Enable Translucent Decor* by @UgglyNoodle - Enables translucent status and navigation bars for the Nexus 10.
*[K]* *Immerse Me* by @MohammadAG - Forces Immersive mode for all applications on KitKat.
*[K]* *JellyToast* by @ryebread761 - Jellybean Style Toast Notifications in KitKat.
*[K]* *Lockscreen Wallpaper with PA See-Through* by @ctbear - Set lockscreen background with solid color, custom image from gallery or as a semi-see-through frosted glass. - _*New!*_

*vii) Mods for Security*
*CrappaLinks* by @GermainZ - Remove link masking/tracking from various apps.
*Master Key Dual Fix* by @Tungstwenty - Universal patch for "Master Key" + "Bug 9695860" vulnerabilities.
*MinMinGuard* by @FatMinMin - Completely remove both the ads inside apps and the empty space caused by those ads.
*PeerBlock For Android* by @DragonHunt3r - Block ad hosts, http/https traffic, DNS, etc.
*Root Cloak* by @devadvance - Run apps that detect root without disabling root.
*XPrivacy* by @M66B - Privacy Manager to prevent apps from leaking privacy sensitive data.

*viii) Others*


*3dot Menu Mod* by @c3k - Enable 3dot menu button in all applications.
*Adapted Layout for Xperia Apps* by @etatto83 - Correct the layout for Movie & Walkman Xperia apps if you are using a hidden or 0px height navbar.
*Android Phone Vibrator* by @itandy - Vibrate your phone when an outgoing call is connected and ended.
*Android Reverse Tethering* by @capslock66 - Surf on your phone using the ADSL of your PC (No Wifi or 3G required). (Only GPlay hack use Xposed Framework.)
*App Settings* by @Tungstwenty - Change generic settings (e.g. perceived DPI, rotation behavior, fullscreen, etc.) on a per-app basis. - Select which apps to run at system start.
*BootManager* by @defim - Select which apps to run at system start.
*Burnt Toast* by @MohammadAG - Adds the app icon to its Toast messages. - _*New!*_
*Buttered Toast* by @gabcas - Add application name to Toast Notifications. - _*New!*_
Chrome New Tab by @MatMaul - Always open a new tab in chrome when clicking on a link in another app.
*Clean BBC Weather Widget* by @poglad - Makes the BBC Weather widget have a fully transparent background.
*Complete Action Plus* by @p.valenta - Hide bottom buttons and change behavior to one-click launch action. - _*New!*_
*Docomo SIM Patcher* by @SBS - Fix for Docomo MVNO data-only SIM "cell standby" battery drain.
*Gingerbread Back-Port* by @liudongmiao - Port All Apps In Play Store, XPrivacy, Xposed Installer & Xposed App Settings to Gingerbread.
*Google Search API* by @MohammadAG - Adds an API to the Google Search app to allow developers to make plugins that react to searches done in Google Search.
*Greenify* by @oasisfeng - Hibernate apps when you are not using them to save battery and memory. (Only Experimental Features use Xposed Framework.)
*Green YouTube* by @Dzakus - Music in background; Hide watermarks; Download movie.
*Hangouts in Ringer Stream* by @KonstiDee - Changes Hangouts audio stream of notifications from 'notification' to 'ringer'.
*Hide Apps Xposed* by @depressiveRobot - Hide apps (launcher icons) from the Google Experience Launcher (GEL).
*Instagram Downloader* by @MohammadAG - Downloads Instagram media to /sdcard/Downloads/Instagram.
*Keepchat* by @sturmen & @stammler - Save your Snapchats automatically.
*Keyboard Suggestions Blacklist* by @nick.spacek - Add words to the blacklist on Google Keyboard.
*KitKat Toast Backport* by @MohammadAG - Bring the new look of KitKat toast messages to older Android versions.
*Lockscreen Background* by @GermainZ - Change the lockscreen's background to a solid color or a custom image. (Based onGravityBox)
*Music2SD* by @StevenMattera - Force Google Play Music to store your music where you want.
*National Roaming* by @oma - Enable data roaming only in your home country, so you don't have to disable roaming manually when you leave the country.
*Overflow Mod* by @UgglyNoodle - Replaces the Holo overflow menu icon (three squares) in apps with a rounded version (three circles).
*PerAppFonts* by @zst123
*Per App Hacking* by @t2k269 - Avoid battery drain due to a lot of "multipdp" kernel wakelock by some mods.
*Pictures2SD* by @DavisNT - Makes Camera and Focal apps to save pictures/videos to external SD card.
*ReceiverStop* by @defim - Prevent apps to receive broadcasts.
*[K]* *Ringer & Notification Volume Unlink* by @itandy - Separate ringer volume and notification volume as they were before ICS.
*Scalpel* by @Dzakus - A surgical debugging tool to uncover the layers under your app.- _*New!*_
*SIM Number Changer* by @OXINARF - Change the number registered in your SIM card.
*SMS in Ringer Stream* by @OXINARF - Changes SMS audio stream of notifications from 'notification' to 'ringer'.
*Smooth ProgressBar* by @MohammadAG - Replaces the default ProgressBar indeterminate animation with a much smoother one.
*Snapshare* by @stammler - Share images and (portrait) videos via Snapchat. (New one by @amcgavin)
*SpotifyAVRCP* by @jbergler - Injects a media changed intent on track change to provide AVRCP track information from Spotify.
*Swap Volume Keys* by @etatto83 - Swap the Volume Down and Volume Up keys when the device is not in the default orientation mode.
*SwipeBack* by @PeterCxy - Allows you to swipe from left, right, bottom or all mentioned sides of the screen to go back.
*Twitter Token Patcher* by @mcbyte_it - Twitter clients won't be limited to 100k token limit which the likes of Carbon and Falcon have been. - _*New!*_
*Vine Downloader* by @MohammadAG - Add a "Download" option to Vine & download the video to /download/Vine directory.
*Xposed Preference Injector* by @MohammadAG - Injects the preference activities of Xposed modules into the stock Settings app. - _*New!*_
*XVoicePlus* by @runnirr - Voice+ with Xposed.
*XVolume* by @hansthegeek - Change Media & Call Volume to 30/45 steps.
*XVolume SkipTrack* by @xperiacle - Skip track with volume keys with more options.

*B. Modules for TouchWiz ROMs*


*AOSP Lockscreen* by @MohammadAG - Replace the Samsung lockscreen with the AOSP one.
*Disable Clear Defaults Dialog* by @MohammadAG - Disable the "Clear Defaults" instructions dialog when you set an app as the default app.
*Extended Toggles* by @qwerty12 - Long press toggle buttons to bring up relevant Settings page.
*HoldHome* by @BuckeyBall - Remap double-press home to long-press search.
*Multiple Widgets & Camera on Lockscreen* by @MohammadAG - Enable multiple widget support and secure camera on secure lockscreen.
*Multiwindow* by @Scalee - Enable Multiwindow feature on all Samsung devices.
*Multiwindow Apps Manager* by @xperiacle - enable apps to use multiwindow feature.
*Nottach Xposed* by @Nottach - Special mods for AT&T Galaxy S4.
*Smart Alarm Icon* by @Mantelinho - Change the alarm icon in status bar to be only displayed for a configurable time before alarm will go off.
*S-View Music Controls* by @MohammadAG - Allows the S View screen to display songs played in Poweramp or Google Play Music, as well as the album art.
*Unlock Effect Before Security Code* by @MohammadAG - Show the light/ripple/circle effect before unlocking the device.
*Wanam Xposed* by @wanam - Customize your Samsung Android 4.2+ ROMs (odexed & deodexed) with many useful features.
*XBackground* by @xperiacle - Replace background with custom color or image.
*XQuickSettings Toggles Themer* by @xperiacle - Customize the colors of various parts of the toggles (incl. background, text color, transparency). (*more themes here* by @kmokhtar79)
*Xposed HideBattery Module* by @mijjah74 - Have the battery bar without the default battery icon.
*Xposed StatusBar Mods* by @agentdr8 - Transparent statusbar; Transparent notification pulldown window; 100-step battery icons w/ % display; Themable and replaceable statusbar images; Adjustable statusbar icon scaling; etc.

*C. Modules for Sense ROMs*


*BlinkFeed Back to Top* by @Mantelinho - Enable the back button to scroll to top in BlinkFeed just like the home button for Sense 5.
*Custom Status Bar Opacity* by @Mantelinho - Change the opacity of the status bar (when it is transparent in lock screen or launcher).
*Sense 5 Toolbox* by @langer hans - Change the order of your EQS tiles + Several mods made for HTC One's stock(-based) ROM.
*Smart Alarm Icon* by @Mantelinho - Change the alarm icon in status bar to be only displayed for a configurable time before alarm will go off.
*Xposed StatusBar Mods* by @agentdr8 - Replace statusbar icons, make statusbar transparent,switch between AT&T, T-Mobile & Intl. signal icons, etc.

*D. Modules for Xperia ROMs*


*20MP SuperiorAuto* by @RyokoN - Enable 20MP in SuperiorAuto for Xperia Z1 4.3. - _*New!*_
*Advanced Power Menu* by @kennethso168 - Add Reboot, Soft Reboot, Reboot to Recovery and Screenshot to power menu. (May work for AOSP)
*Fix Sony 4.3 Bugs* by @MohammadAG - Fix the regressions introduced in 4.3. - _*New!*_
*Hide Stamina Mode Icon* by @RyokoN - Remove Stamina mode icon on status bar.
*Multiple Miniapps* by @_TB_TB_ - Enabe multiple miniapps running at the same time - _*New!*_
*ReGXM Ex* by @ru_426 - Add functionality with the addition of its own plugin & Improvement of freedom and stability By Filter function.
*Serajr Xperia™ Xposed* by @serajr - A package of mods for Xperia devices. - _*New!*_
*Xperia Flip Settings* by @MohammadAG - Replace Sony's quick settings with the AOSP one, complete with two finger swipe gestures and such.
*Xperia Tablet Z 4.2 QuickSettings Links* by @_TB_TB_ - Access the settings using a long press on the QuickSettings items. Developed for the Xperia Tablet Z but is also reported to work on the Xperia Z and ZR.
*Xperia V Mods* by @ruqqq - Various tweaks for Xperia T, TX, TL & V.
*Xposed DTN Disabler* by @dully79 - Remove the popup when you enable/disable mobile data.
*Z1 Camera Tweaks* by @MohammadAG - Disable the camera launch sound when using quick launch & do bursts w/o running into a bug.

*E. Modules for AOSP ROMs*


*[K]* *Bypass Exchange Security Policy* by @shantzg001 - Bypass the Email app from becoming device admin for your phone and prevent it from setting up any security restrictions on your device incl. pin/password/remote wipe, etc.
*CRT-OFF Animation Disabler / Replace to Fade Effect* by @fjfcb - As the name implies.
*CyanogenMod PieControls Mod* by @12alex21 - Theme the CM 10.1 & 10.2 Pie controls + Enable them on device without softkeys.
*Exchange Bypass* by @prng - Bypass Exchange Security requirements such as the PIN lock requirement in AOSP ROMs.
*SMS Xposed* by @srelyt - Several mods for stock Google SMS app.
*XLockY* by @FemBlack - Change the lockscreen lock icon, glow got color, lock ring icon, etc.

*F. Modules for LG ROMs*


*G2 Xposed* by @BlackDino - Recents Key, Black Status Bar, AOSP Recents, etc.

*What's More:* Want to have a collection of KitKat-Compatible Xposed Modules?


----------



## wsukhera (Jan 23, 2014)

My Most Favorites are Greenify, *Android Tuner *and *XblastTools... *You GUYS should try them and i think there is no extra need for any kind of app after using them


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

why copy wholesale from XDA forums?


----------

